# How are Australian bosses like ?



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi all,

This may be a stupid question but I guess sometimes asking these sort of question does bring some light to how each country boss behaves...

I am not sure how Australia bosses behaves or what are their work ethics are but I did have one bad example of an Australian counterpart who did misuse the company benefits as well as treating his office like his home... 

eg This Aussie manager would like to his legs on the table while chatting on the phone etc..
another example is that he likes to lie down on the office carpet floor next to his desk and take nabs and unfortuantely, the office gals felt uncomfortable about it as they have to walk past his table... 

...I dont think his behaviour is typical of an Australian culture but for those of who are working in the Australian office, can you give an insight to they work culture, belief system, expectation (eg slave driver? ) etc,.,,,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi joeman, this was discussed a while ago, i remember amaslam commenting on a thread. , from what i remember he said its more of a casual approach in AU. Infact from what i remember it was a comparison between AU and SG
well, lets see what ppl have to share 

cheers
anj


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

joeman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This may be a stupid question but I guess sometimes asking these sort of question does bring some light to how each country boss behaves...
> 
> ...


Same as anywhere else in the western world EXCEPT -> They do cuss a little more.


----------



## joeman (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks...will check it out...



anj1976 said:


> hi joeman, this was discussed a while ago, i remember amaslam commenting on a thread. , from what i remember he said its more of a casual approach in AU. Infact from what i remember it was a comparison between AU and SG
> well, lets see what ppl have to share
> 
> cheers
> anj


----------



## srn_29 (May 14, 2009)

Ya, even i've been thinking about this, coz i had US clients and also UK clients. Apparently, US were more casual in their approach, whereas UK were more to-the-point in their approach and also more organised. Wonder how Aus would be


----------



## Backtoblighty (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

We came over to perth thinking that we could get a job easy. It's very difficult here, especially now with the slowing Chinese economy. Depends on your vocation. They are very keen on WA experience, even for a shelf stacking job. I got a job but walked out as my boss was bullying me. He had been getting into my personal emails, trying to split my girlfriend up and I. Telling me off for going to the toilet, harassing me, deliberately tripping me up just to humiliate me in front of others and please his own ego.....I had been crying myself to sleep on occasions. I'm out of there but still fear him as I can see that he is constantly viewing me linked in profile. Maybe I was very unlucky. I would say its the same as the uk, not sure about the laid back thing as I think it can be quite brutal and the expect a lot. Hours wise, the Aussies say that they work long hours but they often sneak out at 4pm. I would advise getting a job before you arrive which I know is very difficult. It's so expensive to live in Australia and you will need to bring thousands and thousands of pounds. I'm heading back to the uk as I miss my family and flights back home are just to expensive, I'm going to miss the bush and the good weather but that's it.

Oh and yes, the cuss a lot! My boss swore between every otherword and used the c word as much as say using "and"


----------

